# Eclipse wo starten



## Newbie80 (1. Feb 2015)

Hallo,

habe wo und wie starte ich Eclipse? (Windows XP)
ich muss es jedesmal neu installieren


----------



## javampir (1. Feb 2015)

hi,
kommt eclipse nicht als zip? einfach entpacken und dann die exe doppelklicken?
javampir


----------



## Newbie80 (1. Feb 2015)

dann wird eclipse neu installiert,
ich möchte es aber nach der installation starten können

über start/programme oder sonst wo finde ich die datei nicht


----------



## xerion21 (2. Feb 2015)

eclipse registriert sich nicht über start/Programme...
Da es eine Zip.datei ist und man diese nur entpackt. Eclipse selbst hat keinen Installer und kann somit auch nicht in Start-Programme auftauchen


----------



## Newbie80 (2. Feb 2015)

Danke!
das heisst ich mus jedesmal eclipse.exe in der entpackten Ordner starten.

Besser wäre eclipsec.exe  ? ist das der launcher?


----------



## Gucky (2. Feb 2015)

Du musst einfach den Ordner in das entsprechende Programme Verzeichnis entpacken und dir einen Link auf den Launcher legen.

Probier es doch aus.
Bei eclipsec.exe geht noch die Konsole mit auf. Warum weiß ich nicht. eclipse.exe ist der gebräuchlichste Launcher.


----------



## xerion21 (3. Feb 2015)

Newbie80 hat gesagt.:


> Danke!
> das heisst ich mus jedesmal eclipse.exe in der entpackten Ordner starten.
> 
> Besser wäre eclipsec.exe  ? ist das der launcher?



starte Eclipse.exe, das ist die normale Variante.
Du kannst dir auch eine Verknüpfung auf den Desktop legen, wenn du willst. Rechtsklick -> Senden an -> Desktop


----------

